# BUG REPORT L186: Picture is shaking



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

I just hooked up my reciever yesterday and every 2 or 3 min. the picture shakes like a violent earth quake. I looked around some threads but did not see any like this.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You aren't in California are you?:sure:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Which output are you using? Try using a different one and see if the problem is there, too.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

EJP - need a lot more information than that. What are your flash and boot versions from the sysinfo screen, how are you connected to your television, what are you doing when you see your picture shake, etc. Please read the posting rules, and provide as much detail as you can.


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Mark: My flash is F052, BOOT is 140B. I am connected to TV by Y Pb Pr cable. It seems to do the shaking when white is the TV or a little bit of white on the screen. It is the same hook-up as the 811 receiver,that I replaced with the 921, nothing changed but the receiver. No I do not live in Calif. Thanks Mark


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OK, is the shaking more like a jitter caused by whites being overblown? You say that you replaced your 811 with the 921. When you had your 811, did you adjust your television contrast or brightness up too far to compensate for the dark video problem that the 811 had? Regardless, check your television brightness and contrast settings. I've seen jittery pictures when contrast is set too high.

If your picture is beyond jittery, though, how much does the image shift when it is "shaking"?


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

I did not adjust the brightness or contrast for the 811. I toned everything down and it still is jittery. I am watching CNBC and and the ticker is on the top of the screen when it flickers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That sounds like it's losing video sync with your television. First, the obvious question - have you checked your cable connections? If not, please do so. Second, have you checked your component cable to make sure that it's not damaged?


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

I posted a similar issue last week with my 921 (L186, Flash 052, Boot F140), although my picture doesn't shake. The video is so overdriven that a white object is so bright it washes out everything around it. For example, the mullions on a divided light window disappear, or, while watching Trading Spaces last Saturday, a paint roller running over a white canvas completely disappeared, making it look like the person was just waving a stick in the air. If the white area is large enough (like a beach scene on Summerland) the audio will get all raspy (like a poor quality MP3). On the other side of the spectrum, dark scenes are way too dark. I watched Star Trek: Nemesis last night and half the movie was nothing but solid black shadows (where there were faces and details clearly visible from my 6000 - just 1 week ago. Using the same S-Video cable running to the same input on the TV). 

But wait; it gets better… on Friday I received a replacement 921 (L186, Flash 053, Boot F150) and, after I hooked it up, it was clear that the Video Overdrive problem was 10 times worse with this new box. To add insult to injury, the fan was so loud I thought I was flying coach to Aruba. So I ended up putting my old 921 back and shipping the “replacement” back to Dish. Even if the picture is crap, at least it’s quiet. And the timers have all worked. I have 20 more days to decide if I should just send it back for a refund and return my trusty ol’ 6000 to active duty. I don’t want to do that, but Dish’s picture quality is poor enough on a 58” screen, without the 921 making it that much worse. 

Were they ever able to fix the 811’s dark picture issues via software? Is there a chance they could do the same for the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, the 811 was fixed in the most recent software update. But, very few people are seeing this problem on the 921, or at least are reporting it.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I reported this problem MONTHS (many software levels) ago, and am still experiencing it. I forget the thread title, but it inluded the word "vertical" and probably "jitter".

It occurs when there's a lot of brightness coming from the 921. I'm hooked up via component cables. I can vary the severity by switching from Normal to GrayBar modes - which indicates that my Philips 60" HD RPTV is only able to handle a certain amount of "white". Changing brightness levels of the TV seems to have little to no effect, which leads me to believe the 921 is overdriving the connection.

It's not enough aggravation for me to give up my 921 - considering the risks involved with getting a replacement.


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

I called dish. They told me it was most likely the component output. I did what SimpleSimon said and change outputs and changed to RCA cables. worked fine. Adv. Tech is going to call back. Sounds like they are going to replace the 921. Thanks for the help


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

HailScroob said:


> I posted a similar issue last week with my 921 (L186, Flash 052, Boot F140), although my picture doesn't shake. The video is so overdriven that a white object is so bright it washes out everything around it. For example, the mullions on a divided light window disappear, or, while watching Trading Spaces last Saturday, a paint roller running over a white canvas completely disappeared, making it look like the person was just waving a stick in the air. If the white area is large enough (like a beach scene on Summerland) the audio will get all raspy (like a poor quality MP3). On the other side of the spectrum, dark scenes are way too dark. I watched Star Trek: Nemesis last night and half the movie was nothing but solid black shadows (where there were faces and details clearly visible from my 6000 - just 1 week ago. Using the same S-Video cable running to the same input on the TV).
> 
> But wait; it gets better&#8230; on Friday I received a replacement 921 (L186, Flash 053, Boot F150) and, after I hooked it up, it was clear that the Video Overdrive problem was 10 times worse with this new box. To add insult to injury, the fan was so loud I thought I was flying coach to Aruba. So I ended up putting my old 921 back and shipping the "replacement" back to Dish. Even if the picture is crap, at least it's quiet. And the timers have all worked. I have 20 more days to decide if I should just send it back for a refund and return my trusty ol' 6000 to active duty. I don't want to do that, but Dish's picture quality is poor enough on a 58" screen, without the 921 making it that much worse.
> 
> Were they ever able to fix the 811's dark picture issues via software? Is there a chance they could do the same for the 921?


This sounds like a connection issue or problem with your monitor. Sounds like the 921's are alright.


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

As I said:



> where there were faces and details clearly visible from my 6000 - just 1 week ago. Using the same S-Video cable running to the same input on the TV


The monitor, a Pioneer Elite 610HD, is fine. It's been setup using the Avia DVD, regularly gets its convergence checked and DVDs, LaserDiscs, S-VHS and OTA (not through the 921) all look amazing. Dish looked as good as Dish can look through the 6000 - it's just these 921s that look bad. Everything feeds to the same input on the monitor through a JVC JX-S555 AV Switcher - if the monitor's input was wanky, everything would look bad. When I swap the 6000 back in for the 921, the picture is again "normal."

EJP - hopefully your experience with a replacement 921 will be better than mine, but I suggest that you not send your old one back until you are sure the new one looks better.


----------



## EJP (Jun 16, 2004)

HailScroob: Good advise - Thanks


----------

